

Ask YC: Does Facebook Publish App Statistics? - iamdave

After a cantankerous client, a few godsend clients, hiring (and then firing) my brother (there's a funny story to this, trust me), we've finally got the infrastructure, the personnel, and most importantly the TIME to roll out our own internal project.<p>I wont say too much about it other than it involves Facebook, and if the upside-down blogosphere has taught me anything, if you say "We're developing for Facebook" in a blog you're going to get Dugg, Slashdotted, and subsequently 404'd out of your own site in hours.<p>So I wont.<p>I will ask this though, does Facebook publish app statistics that are easily accessible?  I'd like to see how a certain sector of the app field is doing, and develop a forecast model for the team to look at so we can go over a few things.<p>Thanks
======
lacker
A bit unrelated to your actual question, but your perception of the
blogosphere is not really true. One of the companies that got funded in the
most recent FbFund round is friends of mine, and even that level of coverage
hardly 404'd their site. Don't count on it being so easy to get more traffic
than you can handle ;-)

